# Anapolon 50mg



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Morning,

I have just returned from Turkey with some boxes of *Anapolon 50mg *, (and a few other things) ...

I got these from a pharmacy , I have heard they will give you some good strength gains and a lot of water retention as well which I am not to happy about.

Can someone advise what would be good to run with these , I am also running Hygetropin

Thanks


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Oxys can be used as a cycle kickstart mate just as you would with dianabol?

Very fast strength increase in a few days, fairly harsh on the body though and yeah you will get some water weight.

Alot of well faked turkish naps about mate but if you got the real thing then youl make great gains off just 1 50mg tab


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Oxys can be used as a cycle kickstart mate just as you would with dianabol?
> 
> Very fast strength increase in a few days, fairly harsh on the body though and yeah you will get some water weight.
> 
> Alot of well faked turkish naps about mate but if you got the real thing then youl make great gains off just 1 50mg tab


thanks for the reply mate, I picked them up from a chemist with a few other products... tonight I will get some pics and post them up along with the other stuff i got

How bad is the water retention ? so running 50mg a day as a kick start would be good


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> Morning,
> 
> I have just returned from Turkey with some boxes of *Anapolon 50mg *, (and a few other things) ...
> 
> ...


oh these bring me back nightmares, im sure these are one of the strongest oxy's out there for 50mg tabs, off white box with red writting correct? i foolishly went up to 3 tabs a day, thats when i puked up a cocktail of last meal, bile and blood.... nice

as for water retention, without counter measures you had better change your username from bateman to bloatman london :whistling:


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

depends wether you trust turkey pharmacys............


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

High blood pressure is an issue with any dose over 50mg for me. If they are real you shouldn't need any more.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

matokane said:


> depends wether you trust turkey pharmacys............


.. as much as I trust there watch shops and clothing shops lol

i will post up some pics tomorrow or tonight and you can see the boxes. there was a huge dutch guy in there buying shed loads of stuff so that gave me confidence lol


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

haha in all fairnes i use the t3s from there and think they are good


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

matokane said:


> haha in all fairnes i use the t3s from there and think they are good


I also got some Primobolan ,pregnyl ,clomid and Provirone lol Need a bigger case next time


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

haha fair enough! but did you not find that its not that cheap i tend to pay less here by alot than some of the prices in turkey.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

and these


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

do these look ok ?


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

il say it befor some one else does im pretty sure iv read on here that most people dont buy primo from turkey etc its expencive to produce and so on the chances of it being what it says is slim... box looks nice though


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

matokane said:


> il say it befor some one else does im pretty sure iv read on here that most people dont buy primo from turkey etc its expencive to produce and so on the chances of it being what it says is slim... box looks nice though


i might test it on the dog, i have a few boxes ...

the primo came with all the leaflets and the box does look cool

cheers mate


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Yep I had those ones, they have been faked massively but after a few days of taking them you'll know for sure


----------



## Uncivilization (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm using that Primo from Turkey. Noticed the effects right away. Somone once said you can spot a fake from the inside of a box. If the corner is cut round its real if its square its fake. Not to sure on that info.


----------



## monelking (Feb 6, 2012)

id like to know if they worked out 2 be legit stuff or wat

thnx in advance


----------



## monelking (Feb 6, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> and these


can i know wat they turned out 2 be bro, legit or just fake? am using it 4 2 wks now and absolutely nothing noticed though i used 2 score big gains with dbol 30mgs per day


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

im no expert but they look legit, one of my suppliers bought a shoebox full of that primo the bastard, and he said he wouldnt let em go less than 8n or 9 quid cos theyre awesome, i told him to smd


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

why isnt peahead on here lol, im sure he can tell you if theyre legit or not lmao that guy is a legend.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

the Anapalon did the trick , wish i had brought more back now, was very good ... back again in may 

not run the primo yet


----------



## mrbig! (May 9, 2013)

BatemanLondon said:


> the Anapalon did the trick , wish i had brought more back now, was very good ... back again in may
> 
> not run the primo yet


Currently in turkey myself, got some hcg and anapolon...can't wait to try with next cycle


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

there is no real primo made under the Schering label anyway) found in turkish pharmacies since 2009, and the anapolen is pretty much faked to the degree i would not waste the time frame running them. we stopped buyng them from the north of cyprus (turkish side) as all fakes...

the only u/g lab from turkery making decent gear at mo is optimium pharma..helluva good blends...


----------



## sot (Jun 30, 2014)

greekgod said:


> there is no real primo made under the Schering label anyway) found in turkish pharmacies since 2009, and the anapolen is pretty much faked to the degree i would not waste the time frame running them. we stopped buyng them from the north of cyprus (turkish side) as all fakes...
> 
> the only u/g lab from turkery making decent gear at mo is optimium pharma..helluva good blends...


What do you mean my friend? I ve got from nicosia pharmacy some proviron, and i am returning to buy some adex, nolvadex and maybe anapolon for a cycle i am going to start. (Propionate,proviron,anapolon,turinabol,t3,clen). What do you mean they are fKe? They are coming from a pharmacy. Arent the pharmacies controlled by the goverment?


----------



## sot (Jun 30, 2014)

greekgod said:


> there is no real primo made under the Schering label anyway) found in turkish pharmacies since 2009, and the anapolen is pretty much faked to the degree i would not waste the time frame running them. we stopped buyng them from the north of cyprus (turkish side) as all fakes...
> 
> the only u/g lab from turkery making decent gear at mo is optimium pharma..helluva good blends...


???


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

look my friend, if u happy with the crap from the north, go buy it... ive tested the stuff from there and since abt 2004-2006 it was still good.. the sustanon was good and the anapolen, u used to get ephedrine dead cheap b4 also...the proviron is good and so is the nolva etc... but anapolen useless and so is the primobolan..Schering stopped producing primbolan in turkey some time now... only good stuff i find from turkey these days is optium pharma, who jacked their bad stuff up and now make top grade juice combos...


----------



## sot (Jun 30, 2014)

greekgod said:


> look my friend, if u happy with the crap from the north, go buy it... ive tested the stuff from there and since abt 2004-2006 it was still good.. the sustanon was good and the anapolen, u used to get ephedrine dead cheap b4 also...the proviron is good and so is the nolva etc... but anapolen useless and so is the primobolan..Schering stopped producing primbolan in turkey some time now... only good stuff i find from turkey these days is optium pharma, who jacked their bad stuff up and now make top grade juice combos...


I didnt mean to offend you my friend. I also live in limassol and due to the extremely high prices that the dealers in here say, i went to the north to find pharma grade staff. unfortunately, the testosterone is out of stock to all pharmacies i searched so i am thinking about buying anything else from there (arimidex,nolvadex,hcg,proviron). Are these products good? did you tried anything from the south lately from these products?


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

sot said:


> I didnt mean to offend you my friend. I also live in limassol and due to the extremely high prices that the dealers in here say, i went to the north to find pharma grade staff. unfortunately, the testosterone is out of stock to all pharmacies i searched so i am thinking about buying anything else from there (arimidex,nolvadex,hcg,proviron). Are these products good? did you tried anything from the south lately from these products?


u didnt offend me bro...

i have been in this game too long , competing and trying out different labs, i dont take chances on using crap when im prepping...

yes there is good stuff found in south and maybe prices mite not be like the North, i know im using good stuff and have won countless times using these u/ground labs...


----------



## sot (Jun 30, 2014)

greekgod said:


> u didnt offend me bro...
> 
> i have been in this game too long , competing and trying out different labs, i dont take chances on using crap when im prepping...
> 
> yes there is good stuff found in south and maybe prices mite not be like the North, i know im using good stuff and have won countless times using these u/ground labs...


I am trying to pm you but i cant, is it because of the low posts i have?.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Dec 12, 2014)

Can you bring juice back through the airport or will you get nicked, or will they just take it off you?


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Terry Marshall said:


> Can you bring juice back through the airport or will you get nicked, or will they just take it off you?


 You should be ok I came through with a carton of orange juice and passed no problems. Anything a little more exotic then they might get funny but worth a go


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Anapolon. ..gives me a hard on thinking about it..best oral I've ever had (sorry mom ur close second)

@GMO would be imprisoned for armed robbery if these where stocked in chemists here


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> Anapolon. ..gives me a hard on thinking about it..best oral I've ever had (sorry mom ur close second)
> 
> @GMO would be imprisoned for armed robbery if these where stocked in chemists here


 lmao, id be sending the local smack heads in with a shopping list after hours that for sure mate ... ahh if only


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

@testosquirrel. Just got some of them yesterday. Can't wait first time using them


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> @testosquirrel. Just got some of them yesterday. Can't wait first time using them


 I had fakes that where amazingly accurate. .shame they where bunk...the only way you could tell was the colour of the tablets..the fakes where hard solid shiny pure white and real where off colour tinge of yellow and grey.... the box was great but the actual tablet press thru sleeves where great


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> I had fakes that where amazingly accurate. .shame they where bunk...the only way you could tell was the colour of the tablets..the fakes where hard solid shiny pure white and real where off colour tinge of yellow and grey.... the box was great but the actual tablet press thru sleeves where great


 I got med tech. Dark grey colour. Seem to be doing the job. Gained 2.5 kg in 4 weeks but that could be the slin aswell lol


----------

